
Apple forgot to lock Intel Management Engine in laptops, so get patching - turblety
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/03/intel_management_engine_hole/
======
joshstrange
This article is over a month old and talking about an update that happened
months ago. I am EXTREMELY slow to install any updates because this is my work
computer as well as personal and I had it installed already (which is saying
something).

